# $45 an hour painting.



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm in a pickle this week. Hired a independent painter of 19 years to help finish a job. 

Here's my helpers trim (we are not doing walls just a trim freshen up)











Here's my 'pro' painter trim....













Paid him for 4 hours and sent him on his way. 

Wow!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yikes. Remedial painting class needed....


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm in a pickle this week. Hired a independent painter of 19 years to help finish a job.
> 
> Here's my helpers trim (we are not doing walls just a trim freshen up)
> 
> ...


 Can't believe you let him go for 4 hrs. He wouldn't of made it 10 mins on my job. Btw, you pay $45 an hr for painters?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

$45/hr for a residential guy??


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> Btw, you pay $45 an hr for painters?





Andyman said:


> $45/hr for a residential guy??


Maybe is a Canadian thing... :whistling2:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Man I think a rookie would cut a better line...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I didn't hire for a guy work for me on my books. $45 for a guy who pays his own insurance and taxes. That's a typical shop rate.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I would have paid your helper 45$ hr for that 4hr and the painter the helpers wage and told him that you don't pay full rate for rookies


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky you were around to see that and be there to let him go. A few days of that would have been expensive to fix.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like you are painting walls.. at least touching them up. What a mess.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

That doesn't look good. Good luck with fixing it hopefully it won't take to long or cost to much good luck


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Consider yourself lucky you were around to see that and be there to let him go. A few days of that would have been expensive to fix.


Yea a few days of painting walls for free would have made me an angry boy.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Yea a few days of painting walls for free would have made me an angry boy.


Looks like he could have used Straight Lines for $45/hour:whistling2:

^mudbone inspired ^


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

wje said:


> Looks like he could have used Straight Lines for $45/hour:whistling2:
> 
> ^mudbone inspired ^


NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Just because a guy sets up his own business does not make him a pro.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

what was his reasoning for painting that terribly?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> what was his reasoning for painting that terribly?


I'm sure the guy _thought_ he did a great job. :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks better than mine. I'd give him a raise


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm in a pickle this week. Hired a independent painter of 19 years to help finish a job.
> 
> Here's my helpers trim (we are not doing walls just a trim freshen up)
> 
> ...


 Paul,

I thought you were complaining about the first photo that your helper did. I'm saying to myself, well there is texture on the walls, it's not perfect but.... then I scrolled down and saw the following photo....Holy sh!t!!!:blink:

Are you certain there wasn't a communication problem? Could he have thought you intended to paint the walls???
If that's what $45/hour buys, I have got to raise my prices...again!

You are really not having a good week up there...


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

fix it with some caulk


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> what was his reasoning for painting that terribly?


And how does he get such a generous rate, and he totally sucks ??


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paul,

I can to the same for $35/hour, and I'll buy my own blind fold :thumbup:

when can I start ?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Just because a guy sets up his own business does not make him a pro.


Multiply that by tens of thousands of painting contractors around the country and it's no wonder why there are no standards in residential painting. 

To me, operating a primarily residential painting company is really just self employment rather then actually owning a business. And that's not to say a self employed painter isn't having a good time while earning a decent living, but I think it's far from being a professional business man.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Multiply that by tens of thousands of painting contractors around the country and it's no wonder why there are no standards in residential painting.
> 
> To me, operating a primarily residential painting company is really just self employment rather then actually owning a business. And that's not to say a self employed painter isn't having a good time while earning a decent living, but I think it's far from being a professional business man.


Maybe for a one man band who thinks he knows how to paint and thinks thats all you need to know. That's temporary self employment. But by being self employed for a few years now mainly in the residential market I can tell you that you need to be the most professional businessman there is because theres so many responsibilities and so much is at stake. Estimating work, managing employees, scheduling jobs, dealing with clients to name a few is what makes a professional business man. The people that don't do this or do it well aren't businessmen and work for someone else.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

MKap said:


> Maybe for a one man band who thinks he knows how to paint and thinks thats all you need to know. That's temporary self employment. But by being self employed for a few years now mainly in the residential market I can tell you that you need to be the most professional businessman there is because theres so many responsibilities and so much is at stake. Estimating work, managing employees, scheduling jobs, dealing with clients to name a few is what makes a professional business man. The people that don't do this or do it well aren't businessmen and work for someone else.


I think you're right, and its wrong to paint all painting contractors with a broad brush. There are definately men and women out there building painting companies to a point where they are assuming a lot of responsibilities and earning respect. But there are also, among those champions, a lot of self employed painters that just couldn't make it as an employee with someone else, and are now claiming "business men" status on the coat tails of the true contractors like yourself.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I didn't hire for a guy work for me on my books. $45 for a guy who pays his own insurance and taxes. That's a typical shop rate.



I may have to apply when we are slow :thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Just because a guy sets up his own business does not make him a pro.


Got that right bro....He claims to have 19 years of experience. On site, says to me that he owns 5 Star Painting and makes boats loads of money. Huh, guess that's why he's driving a rusted Civic with a bunch of painting gear in the back seat. 



CliffK said:


> Paul,
> 
> I thought you were complaining about the first photo that your helper did. I'm saying to myself, well there is texture on the walls, it's not perfect but.... then I scrolled down and saw the following photo....Holy sh!t!!!:blink:
> 
> ...



Valid comment. 

I was pretty clear that I didn't know if we had any wall paint so please be careful about the caulk and cut line. 

Luckily I went into the storage room and found some. I fixed the issue in about 20 min...no biggie. 

ummmm, ya, this week should end....we decided to go to our happy place this weekend. (cabin) I haven't even writtin about ALL of it....ya there's more. :yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> ummmm, ya, this week should end....we decided to go to our happy place this weekend. (cabin) I haven't even writtin about ALL of it....ya there's more. :yes:



I called that feeling 2012.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Got that right bro....He claims to have 19 years of experience. On site, says to me that he owns 5 Star Painting and makes boats loads of money. Huh, guess that's why he's driving a rusted Civic with a bunch of painting gear in the back seat.
> 
> :


So do you just 1099 this type of arrangement? 

I mean if he didn't suck all would be good , unfortunately you get hacks.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

modernfinish said:


> So do you just 1099 this type of arrangement?
> 
> I mean if he didn't suck all would be good , unfortunately you get hacks.


I'm Canadian...I don't know what that 1099 means. 

Paying someone in this arrangement they must have workers comp, liability insurance and their own tools. (in this case, this guy used my brushes, but that's a minor thing)

He invoices me thus I use it as an expense on the job.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm Canadian...I don't know what that 1099 means.
> 
> Paying someone in this arrangement they must have workers comp, liability insurance and their own tools. (in this case, this guy used my brushes, but that's a minor thing)
> 
> He invoices me thus I use it as an expense on the job.



1099 is what a sub contractor gets to file his taxes as proof of income.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm Canadian...I don't know what that 1099 means.


Maybe we need some one to break it down into bacon.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> 1099 is what a sub contractor gets to file his taxes as proof of income.


Sounds about the same as I described. Honestly, I don't know if we have a tax term for that.....maybe someone else does?

Yes, please do break things down to bacon....thick sliced, low sodium please...thanks!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Multiply that by tens of thousands of painting contractors around the country and it's no wonder why there are no standards in residential painting.


:yes:



CApainter said:


> To me, operating a primarily residential painting company is really just self employment rather then actually owning a business.


:no:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Prior to starting I would have went around with the wall paint and painted down to the top of the base. Even the first photo is not all that great. What we have to do when somebody just installed crown and only the crown is getting painted. You still have to get the ceiling and wall color prior to painting the crown.

Pat


----------



## Insideoutpainting (Apr 11, 2013)

Man that some jack leg work there, looks like a alcoholic who hasn't had a drink in 2 days cut that line (shaken)


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Prior to starting I would have went around with the wall paint and painted down to the top of the base. Even the first photo is not all that great. What we have to do when somebody just installed crown and only the crown is getting painted. You still have to get the ceiling and wall color prior to painting the crown.
> 
> Pat



Fair enough I don't disagree with you. In fact a thick layer of caulk first helps with smoothing the cut line on textured walls on trim. 

But, of course we have to know the circumstances. They asked me to paint the 3rd floor, most of the second floor. While sitting in the kitchen on the main floor she asked if I could just 'clean up' the trim, but they don't want to repaint the main floor. The fact that I found wall paint in the storage room was 'lucky'.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Wow ... we all have been there when hiring a new "painter"

For me i would have paid him the Florida Rate ... a bus ticket home, a comic book to read on the way home & a bologna sandwich for working so hard

and maybe a application for a burger king job


----------



## Insideoutpainting (Apr 11, 2013)

You need a real painter to elp u and your still paying 45 a hour let me know...haha I can use some extra can on side


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Fair enough I don't disagree with you. In fact a thick layer of caulk first helps with smoothing the cut line on textured walls on trim.
> 
> But, of course we have to know the circumstances. They asked me to paint the 3rd floor, most of the second floor. While sitting in the kitchen on the main floor she asked if I could just 'clean up' the trim, but they don't want to repaint the main floor. The fact that I found wall paint in the storage room was 'lucky'.


Yea it's easy to sit back and think what we would do. But like you said we would need to know the circumstances. It would be interesting to see what it looked like prior. 

Pat


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Yea it's easy to sit back and think what we would do. But like you said we would need to know the circumstances. It would be interesting to see what it looked like prior.
> 
> Pat


It wasn't bad, they just wanted some nicks out of the white to be cleaned up. This whole thing with the wall was completely unnecessary. 

Funny, how you post something for the hell of it and end up talking tooo long about it. :jester:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Funny, how you post something for the hell of it and end up talking tooo long about it. :jester:


Lol - yep


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Multiply that by tens of thousands of painting contractors around the country and it's no wonder why there are no standards in residential painting.
> 
> To me, operating a primarily residential painting company is really just self employment rather then actually owning a business. And that's not to say a self employed painter isn't having a good time while earning a decent living, but I think it's far from being a professional business man.


Not many make a decent living here cause they have no clue how to run a business or estimate . It's 2013 and 90% of painters here still work for 25-35 dollars an hour. Guess what that's what they were working for 20 years ago. There was standards when I started why they had apprentice and mechanics . I do agree it is far from being a professional business the only upside for the, is lots of HO have no clue what a professional paint job looks like or want to pay for it.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

That is some pretty shoddy work. Just curious if he had any references or he just thought the number 19 sounded good?


----------



## Insideoutpainting (Apr 11, 2013)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm in a pickle this week. Hired a independent painter of 19 years to help finish a job.
> 
> Here's my helpers trim (we are not doing walls just a trim freshen up)
> 
> ...




If you found the wall paint get u a artist brush and cut in in without getting it way up on wall.. If u didn't already know that:thumbup:


----------



## Insideoutpainting (Apr 11, 2013)

Insideoutpainting said:


> If you found the wall paint get u a artist brush and cut in in without getting it way up on wall.. If u didn't already know that:thumbup:


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Give the next newbie a roll of tape. If he uses it, fire him on the spot, lol.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

If you pay $45 an hour, I'm coming to work 4 u!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MuraCoat said:


> If you pay $45 an hour, I'm coming to work 4 u!


 That's Canadian dollars, not US.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> That's Canadian dollars, not US.


Right $44.52 US....geez Paul, we've had a stronger dollar than you chaps for better part of two years. 

You one of those who likes to say our money is play money because of the colour too?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Not many make a decent living here cause they have no clue how to run a business or estimate . It's 2013 and 90% of painters here still work for 25-35 dollars an hour. Guess what that's what they were working for 20 years ago. There was standards when I started why they had apprentice and mechanics . I do agree it is far from being a professional business the only upside for the, is lots of HO have no clue what a professional paint job looks like or want to pay for it.


My observations of painting contractors operating as actual businesses, verses those that operate as self employed painters, is evident by my working for both. 

From large painting companies to small mom and pop shops, I found that those outfits that paid over the table, were to me legitimate businesses. Those that didn't, seemed to me to be less organized, inconsistent, reactionary [i.e. grabbing everything that popped up even if it meant under bidding] and basically unstable. However, they played the part of a professional painter very well.

I know a painter thats been self employed for fifteen years. His wife is the actual bread winner, IMO, by the fact that she provides all the health care and income stability even though this guy has had some very profitable years. Especially in the mid 2000's. He's had a couple of regular painters working for him under the table all that time. There are no benefits for his helpers, just the occasional small loan. The helpers like the situation, being that they both aren't actually citizens, and one may be dodging child support. [Enabling IMO] 

To me, this guy is just self employed. He enjoys handing out business cards and the status that comes with calling the shots, but he's really nothing more then a glorified employee IMO. It's been a struggle for him in the past several years, but he still could never work for someone else.

Like they say, it's good to be King. I guess

Sorry I keep diverting the thread PH.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Right $44.52 US....geez Paul, we've had a stronger dollar than you chaps for better part of two years.
> 
> You one of those who likes to say our money is play money because of the colour too?


I was just trying to remind the membership your in Canada. I'm not up on the current exchange rate, and after the 1099 comment I was just trying to help. 

Not trying to make bad on your country at all Paul, sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was just trying to remind the membership your in Canada. I'm not up on the current exchange rate, and after the 1099 comment I was just trying to help.
> 
> Not trying to make bad on your country at all Paul, sorry if it came across that way.


Your money is way cooler looking than ours! And yes, the exchange rate has been equal or better for you for a while now.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was just trying to remind the membership your in Canada. I'm not up on the current exchange rate, and after the 1099 comment I was just trying to help.
> 
> Not trying to make bad on your country at all Paul, sorry if it came across that way.



I was with ya....we know each other too well that I'd ever be offended.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> And yes, the exchange rate has been equal or better for you for a while now.


Actually, the last time I even paid attention to it was during a family vacation to Canada in the late 90s. :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm in a pickle this week. Hired a independent painter of 19 years to help finish a job.
> 
> Here's my helpers trim (we are not doing walls just a trim freshen up)
> 
> ...


 Paint with Hammer!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

this is far from a $45/hour guy.. $15.00 at best.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Right $44.52 US....geez Paul, we've had a stronger dollar than you chaps for better part of two years.
> 
> You one of those who likes to say our money is play money because of the colour too?


After all these years, I still have to remind myself that it's real money, not Canadian Tire coupons.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Gough said:


> After all these years, I still have to remind myself that it's real money, not Canadian Tire coupons.


: ) the way our economies are I'm sure you'd be happy to have some Canadian Tire money.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

45.00 an hour...guess that means that I am living and working in the lowest rate of pay area for a painter in Canada here on PEI . I know of no painter that makes that kind of money...if I was not 50...I would be gone in a flash for 2/3's of that figure . You can't get 20.00 around here in the Winter months . Oh well...life on PEI is quite simple and laid back...golfing is good , hardly ever have a murder and land prices and housing costs are low...so it is not all bad plus we hardly ever get those crazy storms and twisters common for a lot of you and we are surrounded by beaches about 10 minutes away filled with delicious seafood ! LOL...I'll continue on ...only 12-15 years left or at least I hope so ! :thumbsup:

Hope you find a good one P&H and have a great Summer ! :thumbsup:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Isn't that always the way? I understand this case is a little different but before hiring a guy I would have him come in and paint a window and a door. This one guy told me he would not come in for a test as he had been painting for over 30 years.....so I said OK come in and paint for me one day. Needless to say that was a BIG mistake as he proceeded to slop from one end of the house to the other. I paid him for the day and sent him on his way.....you should know by now anybody can paint....


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I hired a prep man last week that paints a pretty good line, much better than that and I only pay him 12 per hr.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The 2nd photo needs to be posted in the "show off your lines" thread  
I guess you can be grateful he only worked 4 hours instead of 4 days


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

playedout6 said:


> 45.00 an hour...guess that means that I am living and working in the lowest rate of pay area for a painter in Canada here on PEI . I know of know painter that makes that kind of money...if I was not 50...I would be gone in a flash for 2/3's of that figure . You can't get 20.00 around here in the Winter months . Oh well...life on PEI is quite simple and laid back...golfing is good , hardly ever have a murder and land prices and housing costs are low...so it is not all bad plus we hardly ever get those crazy storms and twisters common for a lot of you and we are surrounded by beaches about 10 minutes away filled with delicious seafood ! LOL...I'll continue on ...only 12-15 years left or at least I hope so ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you find a good one P&H and have a great Summer ! :thumbsup:


 
I am in Vancouver and there is no single guys here with insurance and work safe. All you get is great painters that don't own a watch, or a brush. I have decided all painters will screw up before they prove they are good. I hired a great painter in Febuary. He can lay carpet, paint, finish drywall and he even hung a door not to bad. Well we changed are sales tax here. We went from 12 percent to 5%. So march was really slow. I tried to keep him busy and he ended up being a no show but had no problem asking for an advance on hours he never had. Now that April is here I am busy I called but no answer and no return call.

This has happened over and over again here with painters. I don't know if it is because of craigslist or what. I have checked references and I ended up with molasses


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

1camper said:


> Give the next newbie a roll of tape. If he uses it, fire him on the spot, lol.


A Newbie with a roll of tape at 10.00 an hour surely would have done a better job then that LOL.

I can cut some nice lines but In such a job I would spend the 5 minutes to tape a room another 2 minutes to caulk and still paint the baseboards in the same amount of time as cutting free hand and get the sharper lines and almost always get a 99% end result.

That guy should have asked for some tape and a caulk line may help but not for that guy. I am a one man team but need help occasionally and have dealt with oldschoolers that want 30 40 50 an hour and every time they had half the skills as I would expect them to have. Been painting for 30 years never sprayed a day in their life and yet their brush and roll skills are slow and just suck.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

19 years of painting experience....on crack

This is why years mean nothing. A 17 year old with a healthy brain will do better than a career painter with 20 years of chrystal meth under his belt.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I wanna go back to 2002.

Money and girls all over the place.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I wanna go back to 2002.
> 
> Money and girls all over the place.


Were you a rock star in 2002?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> Were you a rock star in 2002?


Guess you haven't heard the wallpaper song yet. Rock Star is putting it mildly :whistling2:


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

I would'a kicked that sum-beotch right in the nuts!


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Guess you haven't heard the wallpaper song yet. Rock Star is putting it mildly :whistling2:


I heard that tune is number one with a bullet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm in a pickle this week. Hired a independent painter of 19 years to help finish a job.
> 
> Here's my helpers trim (we are not doing walls just a trim freshen up)
> 
> ...


 Looks like he is the one that was pickled!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I didn't hire for a guy work for me on my books. $45 for a guy who pays his own insurance and taxes. That's a typical shop rate.


That's insane....


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Krittterkare said:


> A Newbie with a roll of tape at 10.00 an hour surely would have done a better job then that LOL.
> 
> I can cut some nice lines but In such a job I would spend the 5 minutes to tape a room another 2 minutes to caulk and still paint the baseboards in the same amount of time as cutting free hand and get the sharper lines and almost always get a 99% end result.
> 
> That guy should have asked for some tape and a caulk line may help but not for that guy. I am a one man team but need help occasionally and have dealt with oldschoolers that want 30 40 50 an hour and every time they had half the skills as I would expect them to have. Been painting for 30 years never sprayed a day in their life and yet their brush and roll skills are slow and just suck.


 Kritter-cal!:whistling2:


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty sure my sons can do better at 10 per hour, Is it really that pricey in Manitoba , I was thinking Calgary is wild and crazy but next time ask them to do a sample hand cut, perhaps his intention was to sabotage your operation. It's not too late to go get your sprayer and freshen up his windshield, that way you sleep peacefully.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

simplycovered said:


> It's not too late to go get your sprayer and freshen up his windshield, that way you sleep peacefully.


Karazy Kanucks!!! :blink::yes:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> That's insane....


Why is $45 an hour shop rate insane?


----------



## shawncro (Jan 8, 2012)

That's exactly why hiring painters is the hardest part of my job


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

George Z said:


> Why is $45 an hour shop rate insane?


that's what I was wondering. Insanely low or insanely high? my first thought would be low.....but.....


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

George Z said:


> Why is $45 an hour shop rate insane?


That's break even point here and I know painters getting that much to sub! You may be able to charge less in a different market like Houston or something...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

George Z said:


> Why is $45 an hour shop rate insane?


He's saying $45/hour paid for an hourly wage....atleast that's how I took it....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> He's saying $45/hour paid for an hourly wage....atleast that's how I took it....


That's $45/hr for a legitimate subcontractor, one with insurance, etc. NOT wages.

See post #7.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like you got robbed like everyone else has once in their life. 

Sorry to hear that. But painters wages here are $8 to $10 per hour...$12 tops for an experienced guy and he better be top-notch.

If it makes you feel better I've had a guy that use to work for another painting contractor and he ended up getting overspray on like 10 different beams in the house and also on the door jams. Worst part was the wood was stained but not top-coated.  Talk about experimenting to get the stuff off, geez, cost me way more than $45 just in my time lol.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks like you got robbed like everyone else has once in their life.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. But painters wages here are $8 to $10 per hour...$12 tops for an experienced guy and he better be top-notch.


Woof! That's painful. Where in the country are you located?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Gough said:


> Woof! That's painful. Where in the country are you located?


New Mexico, which is indeed part of the U.S. just in case anyone out there didn't know. lol

You'd be surprised how often I get that, especially from suppliers I have to special order stuff from.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks like you got robbed like everyone else has once in their life.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. But painters wages here are $8 to $10 per hour...$12 tops for an experienced guy and he better be top-notch.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I've had a guy that use to work for another painting contractor and he ended up getting overspray on like 10 different beams in the house and also on the door jams. Worst part was the wood was stained but not top-coated.  Talk about experimenting to get the stuff off, geez, cost me way more than $45 just in my time lol.


Crikey! Minimum wage here is like $9.65 or something! I guess it's all relative but man that's rough! IMO wages should be higher across the board for most folks, but that's a discussion for the PZ.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks like you got robbed like everyone else has once in their life.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. But painters wages here are $8 to $10 per hour...$12 tops for an experienced guy and he better be top-notch.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I've had a guy that use to work for another painting contractor and he ended up getting overspray on like 10 different beams in the house and also on the door jams. Worst part was the wood was stained but not top-coated.  Talk about experimenting to get the stuff off, geez, cost me way more than $45 just in my time lol.


That sucks. Even here in the dirty dirty wages for painters with alleged experience range between 13-19+. Granted the 19+. is not the norm as that is a worry free lead man but you get the gist. 

Truthfully even helpers are about 10. unless they lack the knowledge to express the difference between their ass and their elbows then I guess 8 it is.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> New Mexico, which is indeed part of the U.S. just in case anyone out there didn't know. lol
> 
> You'd be surprised how often I get that, especially from suppliers I have to special order stuff from.


I have college friends who went to UNM for grad school. Sending stuff to them was often a challenge. The guys at the POST OFFICE would excuse themselves to go get the book with the rates for international postage! When I would repeat "New Mexico", they'd look at me as if I were crazy. One of them said, "Whaddaya mean NEW Mexico? It's all just Mexico."


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Crikey! Minimum wage here is like $9.65 or something! I guess it's all relative but man that's rough! IMO wages should be higher across the board for most folks, but that's a discussion for the PZ.


7.25 here is the minimum in AL and expected to rise. The cost of living is nothing like Wa though. I used to live in Renton and could not imagine living on less then 10 bucks an hr 15 yrs ago. Of course I used to be a heavy equipment operator back then and was making 19hr.


----------



## Painted-Bride (Jul 31, 2013)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm in a pickle this week. Hired a independent painter of 19 years to help finish a job.
> 
> Here's my helpers trim (we are not doing walls just a trim freshen up)
> 
> ...


When you hire someone new, you have to keep a close eye on them.
This guy should have been gone within the first 1/2 hour.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdaniels said:


> I hired a prep man last week that paints a pretty good line, much better than that and I only pay him 12 per hr.


 Bet he can talk one to.:whistling2:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Gough said:


> I have college friends who went to UNM for grad school. Sending stuff to them was often a challenge. The guys at the POST OFFICE would excuse themselves to go get the book with the rates for international postage! When I would repeat "New Mexico", they'd look at me as if I were crazy. One of them said, "Whaddaya mean NEW Mexico? It's all just Mexico."


Yeah I get that once in awhile. General Finishes wanted me to find a local supplier to buy from then they did a search for suppliers within a 200 mile radius and found none lol. So...they ship to me directly haha.


----------



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

nEighter said:


> this is far from a $45/hour guy.. $15.00 at best.


Nope definitely not 15.00


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

That looks like a disaster there..not even worth $5/hr.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ive seen some owners with skills like that an they're not evenly hourly, they OWN the joint ...


----------

